# Transition from Nikon to Canon



## rihanishtiaq (Feb 22, 2013)

Hello everyone.

I am switching to canon, Mainly because I want to buy a CANON full frame after 2 years and most of my friends use canon. But for the time before that I want to USE a mid range canon and enrich my lens collection.

Here is my question.
1. I am stuck between 60D and 650D & in my country 650D is 130USD less. 
2. 40mm f/2.8 pancake, can I use this lens in 60d and in Canon full frames 5d3,6d etc as well?
3. 50mm 1.8 II, 40mm pancake and 18-55kit lens which will give the sharpest image with the 60d or 650d?

Here is my flickr photostream:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/meftasadat/

* i always shoot RAW, in manual mode and mostly portraits, street and Landscape.
Any help would be really appriciated.


----------



## Leejo (Feb 22, 2013)

I'll try and answer first.

1) The 60D and 650D are both good cameras - all depending on what you want to shoot could swing it one way or the other. Both could be replaced later this year - but that is often the case.
The 650D is slightly newer so all things being equal, a good choice - but there ar a number of other small differences that could make the difference.

2) The 40mm can be used on all Canon EOS Digital Cameras - including Full Frames.
A good lens for street photography, especially on a Full Frame. 

3) The 40mm is definately the sharpest of these three lenses.
Then the 50, then the Kit lens.


----------



## tcmatthews (Feb 22, 2013)

I would buy the 60d. When my old 60d met an unfortunate end I checked out a 650D but bought a second 60D instead. I could not figure out how to make the 650D zoom in live view and that was important to me. I was also not impressed by the phase detection on sensor it did not seem to speed up live view at all. That being said the 650d has a updated processor and you can get a little better ISO performance. It can also focus silently in video.

reasons I would get the 60d 
[list type=decimal]
[*]top LCD very useful when in direct sunlight
[*]Zoom in liveview for manual focus, macro, etc
[*]magic lantern
[*]Same battery as 5d II, 5dIII, 6d, 7d etc
[/list]

40mm is the sharpest and seems to focus faster.


----------



## mdrewpix (Feb 22, 2013)

Got to agree that there is no reason to switch systems. Although I prefer the look of Canon files, that's just an opinion and it's personal with no relevance to anyone else. Nikon makes excellent cameras and any of the newest ones will be magnificent. If you want to spend some money on gear, get a camera that matches up with your lenses. This Nikon vs Canon thing is just foolish. If you're not getting good pictures with the camera brand you have, the problem is not the camera.


----------



## bycostello (Feb 22, 2013)

60d


----------



## rihanishtiaq (Feb 22, 2013)

dilbert said:


> rihanishtiaq said:
> 
> 
> > Decisions that are made because of "peer group pressure" are universally bad decisions. The pressure isn't always overt but that you cite "most of my friends" obviously means that you feel like you need to conform.
> ...


----------



## Rowbear (Feb 22, 2013)

mdrewpix said:


> Got to agree that there is no reason to switch systems. Although I prefer the look of Canon files, that's just an opinion and it's personal with no relevance to anyone else. Nikon makes excellent cameras and any of the newest ones will be magnificent. If you want to spend some money on gear, get a camera that matches up with your lenses. This Nikon vs Canon thing is just foolish. If you're not getting good pictures with the camera brand you have, the problem is not the camera.



+10


----------



## Vivid Color (Feb 22, 2013)

If you plan to go full frame in the future, then my suggestion is to not buy the 18-55 kit lens as it can only be used on a crop camera. Why spend money on something you won't likely use in the future? Go with either the 40mm or 50mm. And, I'll echo the suggestion to pick up both cameras and see which you prefer.


----------



## verysimplejason (Feb 22, 2013)

Switching isn't the answer. You can use any of the two systems and get better at photography. If you really want a full frame, go for a second-hand D700 should you decide to stick with Nikon. If you really want Canon, go for a 5Dc if your budget doesn't permit you or a 5D2. Don't go for a 60D or 650D because they're not really what you're aiming for. Just go for an FF camera ASAP so you'll learn how to shoot with it as soon as possible. Framing is a little bit different from an APS-C aside from the benefits of a larger sensor.


----------



## missitnoonan (Feb 22, 2013)

I just recently purchased a 60d as an upgrade from a T1i and am loving it. The ergonomics are much better, the top LCDand controls are great and the viewfinder is much brighter. Add in the faster continuous shooting and deeper buffer and you've got a winner. 

I definitely think there are some advantages to shooting e same system as friends / family. You can share gear easily and you have others you can ask for advice that will know your system. Most of my family shoots Canon and it's great that I can just pick up one of their cameras and know where everything is, or can hand my camera off to someone to get a shot of me and know they can handle my camera.

That said this is a very slight consideration for me and would only sway me if I had no other reasons for choosing a camera. Get what works and feels right for you.


----------



## RLPhoto (Feb 22, 2013)

If your going to take photography more seriously, I'd skip the rebel and buy a 5Dc.


----------



## robbymack (Feb 22, 2013)

How tight is the budget? I assume very being in college. Honestly choosing a system based on what your "friend" uses isn't the best way to go about it. Plus in a few years time you'll move away from the college life and you won't see those folks as often, so what seems like a good idea now may not end up being so. That being said you probably have little invested in Nikon so if its canon you want far be it for me to tell you otherwise. I'd honestly not worry about whether or not the lenses you get right now will be compatible with full frame. If crop is the budget you may as well enjoy the benefit of lower prices and weight on some very good glass like the Efs 17-55 2.8 IS and efs 15-85. I always recommend buying used that way should you ever switch you won't lose too much of your investment especially if you take good care of your gear. 

There are some nice images on your Flickr photo stream, I guess my only question would be what's holding you back with the d90 that you think will improve with a 60d?


----------



## killswitch (Feb 22, 2013)

I used to use the 60D before I switched to full frame. On top of what everyone said already I will add this, if possible then try and handhold both the bodies. See what feels comfortable in your hand. I still prefer the 60D's grip and its ergonomics as it fits my hand better than the 600/650D. Also, 60D and 6D's body, button layout and ergonomic is nearly identical and if you plan to step up to the full frame 6D in the future you will find it famliar.

Skip the 18-55 kit lens, and get the 40 EF lens. Remember any "EF" lens will work on both Canon's crop bodies (like the 60D, 650D) and full frame bodies (6D, 5D2, 5D3, etc). The" EF-S" lens (eg. 18-55 you mentioned) however will only work on your crop bodies.


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 22, 2013)

rihanishtiaq said:


> 1. I am stuck between 60D and 650D & in my country 650D is 130USD less.



Except for the different specs you can research for yourself I'd advise the xxd (60d) for other reasons: The better grip and viewfinder (even better on ff of course) make such a large difference I'd never want to use a xxxd (650d), and if you are somewhat advanced the back dial is very important. If the soon to be replaced 60d is out of your budget then buy a used 550d for much less money, it has the same sensor and also runs Magic Lantern.



rihanishtiaq said:


> 3. 50mm 1.8 II, 40mm pancake and 18-55kit lens which will give the sharpest image with the 60d or 650d?



I have the 50/1.8 and almost never use it, it has such a crappy build quality, bokeh and loud/slow af motor. So either get a 40/2.8 or even better look at all the good 3rd party primes like Sigma. Just remember that the 60d or 650d don't have af micro adjustment so you have to buy a copy that doesn't need correction.


----------



## rihanishtiaq (Feb 22, 2013)

robbymack said:


> How tight is the budget?
> There are some nice images on your Flickr photo stream, I guess my only question would be what's holding you back with the d90 that you think will improve with a 60d?


Thank you for your precise opinion.
I think d90 is an excellent camera and I don't think 60d would increase my skills photographically. 
But I made my decision for some reasons I a have mentioned and the investment on nikon lenses was very little as well.

And you are right!! budget is very tight and under USD 850 for body and a initial lens.


*Thank you everyone for your informative views. It really helped me a lot*


----------



## verysimplejason (Feb 23, 2013)

rihanishtiaq said:


> robbymack said:
> 
> 
> > How tight is the budget?
> ...



If I were on your shoes, it'll be a 5Dc + 40mm / 50mm. If I can only turn back time...


----------



## rihanishtiaq (Mar 2, 2013)

looked for 5DC but didn't get any in local store.

So, finally today I went to the store, checked 60D and 650D both on my hands..
And decided about 60D without delay..for the ergonomics.
Looking forward to the Canon experience.


----------



## rpt (Mar 2, 2013)

Congratulations! Firstly let me say *tumar photo khoob pochond hoyeche*.

Have fun!


----------



## paolotaverna (Mar 2, 2013)

I switch to Canon pro gear (from D4 and d700 to 1dx + 5D mkIII) and I would say stick to Nikon.

Canon files are greater color wise indeed, and the 1.2 lenses are just great...BUT with Nikon I rarely missed a focus shot and never was worried about underexposing a little.

so for 2 main reasons Dynamic range and focusing system if you are with Nikon no reason to go Canon.
regards


----------



## Kernuak (Mar 2, 2013)

paolotaverna said:


> I switch to Canon pro gear (from D4 and d700 to 1dx + 5D mkIII) and I would say stick to Nikon.
> 
> Canon files are greater color wise indeed, and the 1.2 lenses are just great...BUT with Nikon I rarely missed a focus shot and never was worried about underexposing a little.
> 
> ...


While the dynamic range is undoubtedly better in certain Nikon cameras at low ISO, the AF system in the 1D X and 5D MkIII is generally considered to be superior to the D4 and D700 judging by reviews written by pro photographers. Also, the DR improvements in the D4 and D700 over Canon aren't as marked as in the D600/D800.


----------



## Robert Welch (Mar 2, 2013)

I know the D800 has exceptional low ISO DR, but other than that how much better is Nikon for DR than Canon? For most other models, is it really a significant difference in actual usage (in other words, how much difference will it make in print)? And at high ISO, that advantage is lost for Nikon, isn't it? And as for AF, seems with the 5D3 and more recent at least, Canon has become the equal at the very least. I know my 5D3 never misses unless it's user error, and I just got a 6D which in almost no available light it will lock focus perfectly. I don't see any of those being reasons to pick one or the other.

As for the OP, if you are looking to go full frame with Canon, then the original 5D is the absolute bargain camera, it's far superior IQ to any cropped camera (at least up to 1600iso), and you can probably find a good condition one for less than a new 60D, or maybe even a 650D. I'd pair that with the 40mm pancake for the most cost effective, high quality full frame setup to get started with from any camera maker. As you learn to appreciate full frame, you can save your money to upgrade to 6D or 5D3, depending on your need for AF (the 5D3 being better for moving subjects, and the 6D better for low light, stagnant subjects).


----------



## jasonsim (Mar 2, 2013)

I'm a Canon shooter and feel that there is little difference between the two systems: Nikon and Canon. Both have their merits and spectacular shots are obtainable using either. 

Your shots on Flickr are fabulous. Why would you want to change something that has been working for you? Unless you are intrigued or feel you absolutely need a change. Perhaps, if you have an itch to spend some cash, get some new Nikkor glass. Or upgrade your current body to something bigger and better: maybe a D600. I would not switch just on a whim or because your buds shoot Canon.

Besides, everything is opposite in terms of controls on the Canon... 

Kind regards,
Jason


----------



## weekendshooter (Mar 3, 2013)

jasonsim said:


> I'm a Canon shooter and feel that there is little difference between the two systems: Nikon and Canon. Both have their merits and spectacular shots are obtainable using either.
> 
> Your shots on Flickr are fabulous. Why would you want to change something that has been working for you? Unless you are intrigued or feel you absolutely need a change. Perhaps, if you have an itch to spend some cash, get some new Nikkor glass. Or upgrade your current body to something bigger and better: maybe a D600. I would not switch just on a whim or because your buds shoot Canon.
> 
> ...



+1

OP, your D90 is still a great camera! The sensor is dated compared to the more modern Nikons, but compares very favorably to any Canon crop body to date. Any move right now would be a step backwards for you I imagine, as you would be moving to a body with an inferior sensor and an unfamiliar control layout.

I moved from a 450D to a D700, so I'm familiar with both systems. The in-body AF motor in your D90 allows you to use a vast array of legacy lenses, many of which are very good and widely available at low secondhand prices. I don't know what lenses you currently own, but I would suggest adding some primes to your kit if you don't already own any. There are so many - 20, 24, 28, 35, 50, and 85, for starters - all perform very well on DX and quite well on FX, even these days.

Any of these lenses would be compatible with a future full frame purchase, and I highly recommend the D700. In Canon terms, it's a lower-resolution 5D3 - full frame, great high ISO, pro-level AF, and very solid build. All that can be had for under $1400 USD used these days, and that will likely drop further and further over time.


----------



## RGF (Mar 3, 2013)

rihanishtiaq said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I am switching to canon, Mainly because I want to buy a CANON full frame after 2 years and most of my friends use canon. But for the time before that I want to USE a mid range canon and enrich my lens collection.



If you are planning on having a full frame camera and what all the lens to work on it, then skip the EF-S lens. If you have both a crop and FF body, then you may need a few EF-S lens such as the 10-22 to handle situations where your EF (not EF-S) lenses can not address.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Mar 3, 2013)

paolotaverna said:


> I switch to Canon pro gear (from D4 and d700 to 1dx + 5D mkIII) and I would say stick to Nikon.
> 
> Canon files are greater color wise indeed, and the 1.2 lenses are just great...BUT with Nikon I rarely missed a focus shot and never was worried about underexposing a little.
> 
> ...



The AF system and high ISO noise are better in the 1DX. Don't know where you got your info, but I shoot with a ton of Nikon photogs and this is not what they are saying. I don't care anyways, I can't think of a time I missed a shot due to OOF lately, so I guess I'm not worried.


----------



## Plamen (Mar 3, 2013)

Stay away from the 50/1.8. It has very inconsistent AF.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Mar 3, 2013)

Plamen said:


> Stay away from the 50/1.8. It has very inconsistent AF.



Agreed. The f/1.4 is better with AF. I've shot a ton of action with the 50 f/1.4 and I was very surprised at how few misses I had.


----------



## pwp (Mar 3, 2013)

dilbert said:


> To use the quote that police often use, "If all of your friends jumped off the cliff, would you want to jump off it too?"


Sadly all too true. Notably with substance abuse. We can be impossibly loyal little mammals sometimes.

To the OP, stay true. There's nothing remotely wrong with Nikon. In many respects they're industry leaders. Peer pressure is a weird thing. Your friends might quietly admire your pro-Nikon position.

-PW


----------



## Plamen (Mar 3, 2013)

With all due respect to Nikon, the OP did not ask whether switching to Canon was a good idea. His question was very different.

There is a very good reason to shoot with the same system as your friends. You can exchange lenses, and get advice from people you trust.


----------



## rihanishtiaq (Mar 3, 2013)

Plamen said:


> With all due respect to Nikon, the OP did not ask whether switching to Canon was a good idea. His question was very different.
> 
> There is a very good reason to shoot with the same system as your friends. You can exchange lenses, and get advice from people you trust.


+10
That's exactly my point. I don't want to argue about which system is better. And my question was different.

Since I lost my camera and needed a fresh start, I decided to move to canon because I do not have all that money right now to buy all those Nikon things again. So I chose canon, getting help from friends for gears. I am going to invest this savings in future.

And to me, I personally don't think Any camera body will change the way I take photos or I see things, I just need to spend couple of weeks to become adjusted with the new button layouts and handling. The thing matters to me the most is using different kinds of lens & that I will get from friends before my further investment.


----------



## Marsu42 (Mar 3, 2013)

rihanishtiaq said:


> And to me, I personally don't think Any camera body will change the way I take photos



For me, a camera with a really good af system would - like the 5d3, or even better 1dx ... unfortunately way out of my budget. As for the other lesser cameras, the differences won't matter that much.


----------

